# Milo Needs A Home



## avarocks (May 22, 2013)

Milo is a 4 year old male holland lop, and is not neutered. His markings are described as mixed tortoiseshell. He's a mix of white, with two different shades of brown. He is approximately 5.5 pounds. He is litter box trained and very friendly.

I am not willing to surrender Milo to a shelter and I am not willing to just stick him on some website made for advertising. This is a very difficult thing for me to do. I look at him now with tears in my eyes. I love him so much but this just isn't the life for him. Due to my frequently being out, or frequently needing to sleep and rest, he spends most of his time in his cage. My apartment is small, so his out of cage time is still in a small area. Due to chewing behaviours and generally getting into things he is blocked from about half of the apartment, mostly for his safety but partly for my sanity. As much as I love my precious Milo, instead of his amount of cage time getting better, it has gotten worse. He's been with me for 3 years so this is heart wrenching. Please be prepared, if interested, to be asked lots of questions. I will be hoping to get some updates on him in his new home too. 

Milo is a sensitive bunny - once he bonds with you, if you feel ill or sad he will jump up to you. He has positive relationships with other animals and is very gentle around my guinea pigs. What Milo needs is a home with people who really, really love rabbits and can increase his quality of life. As little cage time as possible - 100% cage free is not possible due to how much mischief he gets into, but several hours a day would be ideal. Lots of access to outdoors. He especially loves going outside to see the snow, and the fall leaves. I would provide a full bio on all his favourite activities, foods, his dietary routine, and would be more than willing once he goes to his new home, to answer any questions that arise. I will do anything to help his new home be a success. Photos of Milo should be here on my profile somewhere.

Please be patient with me - this is heart wrenching but it's not fair to Milo. I want him in a place where he can have the best quality of life possible. I have other pets, but the cat could care less and the guinea pigs don't care if they get out or not. Their quality of life is as it should be. I feel so guilty about him being locked in all the time.

We are located in St. Catharines, Ontario, Canada. I am unable to drive so I would need you to work out transport to get to Milo. I will try to remember to watch this thread, but the easiest and most effective way to reach me if you are interested is by email:

[email protected]

My name is Sarah. If you are someone coming from a bit of a distance we will need to chat on the phone a little before I agree to meet with you. I understand that everyone on this forum is a rabbit lover but this is my boy so I will basically interview you. If I meet you and I feel very uncomfortable I won't let my boy go. However someone who has a true passion for rabbits and a true love for animals in general should not have a problem. I know a true animal lover when I see one 

Sarah


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 22, 2013)

I wish I could adopt him. He is so adorable and he sounds so cute! I'm just to darn far. Is he neutered?


----------



## avarocks (May 22, 2013)

No, he is intact.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 22, 2013)

Oh, I was just wondering because I'm sure potential adopters would want to know. He is such a cutie! :inlove:


----------



## avarocks (May 22, 2013)

Yep, it's right up in the first paragraph


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 22, 2013)

Oh, I can't believe I didn't see it :shock:!!! Lol.


----------



## avarocks (May 22, 2013)

He's never sprayed though so it's really not an issue. He's never been allowed near a female while under my care so he definitely hasn't multiplied. As cute as his babies would be I am on the side of preventing more homeless animals so Milo is celibate. Not that Milo is homeless. I won't abandon him or anything. As long as it takes to find a suitable place for him, he will stay here and be cared for just as he has for the last 3 years. I'd rather him stay with me and wait it out and find him a quality home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 24, 2013)

ray:


----------



## avarocks (Jun 3, 2013)

Milo is still looking for a home. I have given in and used an online advertising site, and put an adoption fee on him to weed out anyone with ill intentions. Anyone wishing to see the ad, I could probably link it here. It has more photos and just a bunch of information on Milo. I just put it up last night - 47 visits but no bites, but at least that means people are looking. I am starting work at camp next month and his cage time will only get to be more when that happens, as I am gone all day and then very exhausted at night. I am hoping he can be re-homed before then.

Sarah


----------



## avarocks (Jun 28, 2013)

After much time and effort, Milo has found an awesome home. It's with someone I know, too. He will be back and forth between two apartments (directly across from each other, same building) but his cage will be in one and the one I know will be his primary owner. He will continue to have animal friends and receive lots of love. I will get to see facebook updates, photos, and be allowed to visit. They also offered to bring him here for visits. It's the best scenario I could have hoped for.

Sarah


----------



## Azerane (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm so glad you found a great home for him and will be able to visit him still


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi, Sarah!
So glad you have found a good home for Milo that you are happy with! I wish you, Milo & his new bunny parents the best! Glad you can keep in touch & see Milo! That in itself would make me feel a bit better I think. Also, thanks for the update hope you will continue to update us on yourself & Milo.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

That is so awesome Sara! I'm so happy that he has a great home and you can still visit him and see updates on him.


----------

